# My new Works CR



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

New Works CR. Absolutely delighted.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

OK so it all went wrong - no photos, will try again


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Just cut and paste mine! *

Feel free to borrow mine until you get yours squared away. We might be the only two with the bike in RBR.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

The only two with taste


----------

